# newbie Red fronts



## ROBERT88 (Jan 28, 2008)

I went to the local shop by my house he has red fronts i do not know much about this red frontosa all he said was that it is a hybrid there like a brick red color and going for 25 there like 1 inch in length.
Does any one have any info or pics of fish as adults?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't think there is any red frontosa. Most I see labelling as red frontosa in one LFS here is like rusty red color with very messy stripes.


----------



## ROBERT88 (Jan 28, 2008)

yea thats what i thought i knew they were a hybrid the color seems a little washed out just wasnt sure if that changes as they grow thanks though wont buy them now if there going to look ugly


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

I don't believe that a "red" frontosa is a hybrid, its not a cross between 2 different species.

it could be a cross breed, which would be a cross of two different variants or collection points.

More than likely its simply a hypomelanistic example that has been selectively bred for its limited melanin.


----------



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

i'v seen pictures of them they look really nice as fry and adults if you pick the good ones out 
that and with albino frontosa they look even better.


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

I saw several in a lfs here in Houston over a year ago............not really impressed. I took these pics with my cell phone's camera so not the best quality.



















Their coloring was more of a brownish one, not really red.


----------



## ROBERT88 (Jan 28, 2008)

yea the lfs here gets them kinda often they sell alot i can try to get a pic the owner is a real cool nice guy so ill ask him i went in today he did not have any so hopefully next time. The one he had there a couple days ago was like a inch or so big it looked brown but at certain angles you could see the hints of red in the fins


----------



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

here is a good link http://www.cichlids.com/pictures/pic/Re ... osa-1.html

http://www.petsfanatics.com/gallery/dis ... imageid=19

http://www.crlca.com/fishsite/Frontosa%201


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow thats an interesting combo Fronts with an Arrowana.....


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

*** seen 2 or 3 big RED fronts over here @ australia...
and they were pretty red.
just didnt look good...
*** got no idea what these fish are hybrid or other, *** got a few konings books and never seen a red front while reading so i just presumed they were man made.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I am very happy with the "blue" that cyphos naturally have. Those fish do not look appealing to me. :roll:


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I also dont like them. Its a personal thing. I believe they are line bred. A fish had a ressive gene and they bred that trait like breeders did with the blue JD. Line breeding. You dont see them in the wild because the fry with the new color cant blend in to their environment like normal colored fry so they get picked off or prey see them so they starve etc...


----------

